# Installing Bacula 5.0.3



## tanked (Mar 29, 2011)

Hello, I'll start off with the relevant details:

*OS:* FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE amd64
*Ports:*
bacula-server-5.0.3
mysql-client-5.5.10
mysql-server-5.5.10 

I've installed Bacula from ports however I have a couple of questions regarding the dependencies and database creation-

1.) When I install Bacula and select either MySQL or Postgresql as the database back-end, it only installs the mysql-client or postgresql-client ports - it doesn't seem to install the actual database server port - is this the normal behaviour?

2.) Since the database server port was not installed as a dependency of the Bacula install I decided to install the mysql-server port separately. However when running the database setup scripts supplied with Bacula as specified in http://www.bacula.org/5.0.x-manuals...guring_MySQ.html#SECTION004220000000000000000 it generates an error when running the *./make_mysql_tables* script:


```
ERROR 1064 (42000) at line 316: You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the 
right syntax to use near 'MaxValue INTEGER DEFAULT 0,
   CurrentValue INTEGER DEFAULT 0,
   WrapCounter TI' at line 4
```

Can anyone help?


----------



## dvl@ (Apr 5, 2011)

tanked said:
			
		

> 1.) When I install Bacula and select either MySQL or Postgresql as the database back-end, it only installs the mysql-client or postgresql-client ports - it doesn't seem to install the actual database server port - is this the normal behaviour?



Yes.  Consider the case that your database server may be on another server.


----------



## dvl@ (Apr 5, 2011)

The rest of your questions are best asked on the Bacula users mailing list.


----------



## tanked (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for getting back to me Dan.


----------



## tanked (Apr 5, 2011)

As suggested I posted my problem on the Bacula mailing lists and the solution was given to me. I was told to edit the make_mysql_tables script and replace the following line:


```
MaxValue INTEGER DEFAULT 0,
```

with


```
\`MaxValue\` INTEGER DEFAULT 0,
```

This is because *MaxValue* is a reserved word in MySQL 5.5 - I then ran the script and the tables were then created without error.

This problem is fixed in the latest version of the script in the Bacula GIT repository.


----------

